# 16" Alloys on a LTZ?



## F and J (Mar 16, 2013)

Ordered a 2013 LTZ RS, comes with the 18"x 7.5" wheels.
Will 16"x 7" alloys fit on the LTZ?
Is the 42 offset the only issue?
TIA


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

It will throw off your DIC. Why do you want to put 16's on a LTZ?


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Maybe because the 16in tires are half the price of the 18in ones($100 a tire average vs $200 a tire).


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

F and J said:


> Ordered a 2013 LTZ RS, comes with the 18"x 7.5" wheels.
> Will 16"x 7" alloys fit on the LTZ?
> Is the 42 offset the only issue?
> TIA


Usually most forum members on here are asking the exact opposite and can't wait to get their hands on a set of LTZ rims, lol! Do you plan on keeping the 18's? What are your goals by switching?


----------



## Nobody (Feb 12, 2012)

I use the 16" steelies in the winter with no problem.


----------



## ItsBenAWhile (Mar 15, 2013)

I want your ltz rims...please  i will trade you plus cash! My car has les then 700 miles.


----------



## leeclark (Mar 25, 2012)

i want ltz wheels as well


----------



## bci26401 (Jun 25, 2012)

Are u serious? U do realize that u paid for those 18in wheels when u bought the car? Why would u want 16's? Heck I want to sell my LTZ wheels just to help pay for some Vossen wheels!!


----------



## bci26401 (Jun 25, 2012)

leeclark said:


> i want ltz wheels as well


I'm asking. $1200 or obo for my rims and tires. Only 6K miles on tires and have been rotated once..


----------



## bci26401 (Jun 25, 2012)

O


leeclark said:


> i want ltz wheels as well


I'm asking. $1200 or obo for my rims and tires. Only 6K miles on tires and have been rotated once.. U live close enough to me I'd be willing to make a deal..


----------



## F and J (Mar 16, 2013)

As spaced out says, one issue is the ridiculous price of 18" tires. The OEM tires on the LTZ are among the lowest rated. See tirerack.com
Second the best reviewed tires are not available in this goofy size. I would like to have Michelin Defenders in 215/60x16. 
One can get a 16" tire in nearly the same diameter not to hurt the DIC. The 16" will have a much better ride, especially on my rural roads and crappy Sask. highways.
I will try sell OEM tires and rims online in Canada, *IF 16" alloys will fit*. Last resort is to replace the Michelins that LTZ comes with, with a better tire.
Question to those that want 18" or larger, what do you gain? I don't get the tall rim thing at all. Cruze is not a race car. Seems to be a way to screw us on cost.
*Again, has anyone put 16" alloys on a LTZ?*


----------



## silverWS.6 (Jan 6, 2013)

I am sure you will not have a problem fitting 16" on your LTZ, I will gladly trade my 1LT wheels for your LTZ wheels


----------



## ItsBenAWhile (Mar 15, 2013)

silverws.6 said:


> i am sure you will not have a problem fitting 16" on your ltz, i will gladly trade my 1lt wheels for your ltz wheels



no i asked first!!!!!


----------



## Gravity (Apr 6, 2013)

17 inch wheels are the perfect size for the cruze there a wide range of very good quality tires at great prices in 225/50r17 and you still keep the low profile look.


----------

